# Kuroko no Basket



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2009)

Summary

Kuroko is a member from the legendary middle school basketball team known as "The Generation of Miracles ", and while nobody seems to know about him, the main 5 players of the team all admit that he is a better player. When he joins the high school basketball team, everyone is surprised to find out that he is small, weak, and easy to miss. What is the secret that makes him so strong, and how will he help his high school team?


----------



## Jugger (Sep 22, 2009)

maybe i check this out it was so close to get canneled but now it is getting good ratings.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 22, 2009)

any manga about basketball is cool by me

been a lot of them the last couple years. This one, ahiru no sora, crossover, some other one that ended after like 5 chapters

I think I like ahiru no sora better, if for no other reason than people don't have superpowers

liked crossover for a while but it got pretty stupid when the martial arts stuff popped up, since up til then it was sort of realistic. Don't mind eyeshield/pot powers as long as they're not thrown in halfway through

this ones pretty enjoyable though. Kinda funny too

wish someone would finish scanning Dear Boys act II. I was just getting into it then it stopped. Guess nobody liked it


----------



## Inugami (Sep 22, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> I think I like ahiru no sora better, if for no other reason than people don't have superpowers



I read that one but dropped I dunno why but I didn't like the main character 



ansoncarter said:


> liked crossover for a while but it got pretty stupid when the martial arts stuff popped up, since up til then it was sort of realistic. Don't mind eyeshield/pot powers as long as they're not thrown in halfway through



I remember read that one too the art was kinda  bad but yeah the plot was realistic...didn't know later they got superpowers 




ansoncarter said:


> wish someone would finish scanning Dear Boys act II. I was just getting into it then it stopped. Guess nobody liked it



I remember some of the episodes of the anime.. I didn't like it  I feel like I was watching shoujo.. I don't know if the manga its better.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I remember some of the episodes of the anime.. I didn't like it  I feel like I was watching shoujo.. I don't know if the manga its better.


I got a shoujo vibe when I started watching it but it went away pretty quick. That stuff was in the distant background compared to the basketball

other than the odd moment here and there, it was pretty much a regular sports shounen. At least for me

then again, I'm pretty desperate when it comes to sports anime. Maybe I blocked some of it out. It's criminal how few of them get animated


----------



## Jugger (Jan 3, 2010)

I think his talent is ok was?t waiting anything special


----------



## Blade (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually, this series is enjoyable, around the same level as Slam Dunk.


It's a very good sports manga.



The series has good potential.


----------



## BVB (Jul 15, 2011)

It's never and will never be on the same level as slam dunk.

but it is enjoyable.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 15, 2011)

I wanna know who the capitain of the generation of miracles is  to be able to make that aomine loose..


----------



## BVB (Jul 15, 2011)

so we had 

Kise
Midorima
Aomine
Kuroku
Center-guy

manager-girl

from the GoM, right?
still one to go?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think the Center guy is from the Generation of Miracles. 

Since the Captain should be the last of the Generation of Miracles and he's at Rakuzan High, and the Center guy is from Yousen.


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure Murasakibara is from the Generation of Miracles, he played center for them! I think the positions were Captain PG, Midorima SG, Murasakibara C, Kise SF, Aomine PF, Kuroko sub.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 19, 2011)

wtf is that jumpshot? i would like to learn that kthx.

maybe a super arcing shot or something?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 19, 2011)

And when we were going to see the center do something amazing...trollrain xD

So the hot chick is back, this gonna be fun.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 23, 2011)

Is me or Momoi just get more hot every time she appears...hehe still good for Kagami to troll her, also looks like there's a price for Aomine to pay for those amazing basketball feats after all.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

In the end I think Momoi is gonna go for Aomine. LDRs don't work out after all. Moving on, I wanna see how this Akashi plays.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, to be the captian for that aomine, you gotta be strong


----------



## Kirito (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm hoping Shaq power, Dwight leaping, Kareem skyhooks, and Bill Russell defense.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

Scalalation for Ch.81 (start of the prelims) is out 

Soon, we'll see if they're training and working on new techniques really paid off.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Captain is putting the moves on the Coach. I love it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

If getting psyched up for a game means listening to heavy metal while reading porn then I'm in


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

That is one  rookie if I ever saw one 

more points to list:

- based on the iron heart moniker I guess teppei is a defensive center
- kagami is now power forward nice (his situation is that of amare's)
- how come josei high didn't know kuroko is also GoM?
- so there are "silver medalists" in this manga too?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 26, 2011)

Loved the coach with long hair!



Kira Yamato said:


> If getting psyched up for a game means listening to heavy metal while reading porn then I'm in



LOL dat Narumi 



Kirito said:


> That is one  rookie if I ever saw one
> 
> more points to list:
> 
> ...



So Teppei is some kind of big deal, funny how he comes to cover the ''weak point'' of the team


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

Epic  Can't wait for the next chapter, its getting good :33


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

Inugami said:


> So Teppei is some kind of big deal, funny how he comes to cover the ''weak point'' of the team



I thought Teppei was just a formidable center who knew all the tricks of the trade.


----------



## Destin (Jul 26, 2011)

Chapter 82 is out.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2011)

It was a good chapter, but I had a few problems with it.

- how the fuck do you fake a hook shot then dribble? isn't that the stuff lebron is known for? maybe fake hook then curl down for the inside baby hook but dribble?
- the sex jokes are really forced. the mangaka does NOT know how to put jokes in naturally. the only natural jokes i see are the running gags and the in-game jokes.
- too much of a sakuragi vibe from kagami. headbutting the hoop 
- "the right of postponement"? wtf is that? you mean his rhythm is unpredictable or something? the name sounds gay.

that's all i have to rant about atm.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 26, 2011)

Narumi has a valid point about Seiren's coach 

And I'm impressed by Seiren's center. I didn't think he had such a diverse skill set.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2011)

Gotta admit though, Teppei is beast


----------



## Inugami (Jul 26, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> Narumi has a valid point about Seiren's coach



Wonder how he would react if that was Momoi.

And yes Taiga was very Sakuragi this chapter


----------



## Destin (Jul 27, 2011)

Chapter 83 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, Seiren's lack of an inside game is no more. I can't wait to see what else is in store for them.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 27, 2011)

Yup, Kagami is definitely Sakuragi and Haruko's son. :33


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2011)

I marked the fuck out at Kagami forcing the gate of the geniuses.


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

Chapter 84 is out.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 4, 2011)

I still don't get it. What is Kuroko's drive all about and how does he do it? Something like a Devilbat Ghost?


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2011)

Chapter 85 is out.


----------



## Destin (Aug 6, 2011)

Chapter 86 is out.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 6, 2011)

This is my first sports manga, finally decided to post in here after reading for a few months. This is gonna be a war!


----------



## Kirito (Aug 6, 2011)

What is Midorima trying to prove ..?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2011)

The entire sequence within the first possession was awesome and certainly set the tone for the rest of the game.


----------



## Destin (Aug 9, 2011)

Chapter 87 is out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 9, 2011)

Hmmh...so all those shot attempts weren't only used to tire out Taiga but to set up his teammates. I guess Midorima's finally a team player.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like Midorima if he busted out a drive, even a simple layup would do. I mean, passing out of shot isn't something that's very easy to do, the pass will be intercepted since it's slower than if you do any pass with your feet on the ground.


----------



## Destin (Aug 11, 2011)

Chapter 89 is out.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 11, 2011)

the last page in chap 89...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 11, 2011)

It's beyond cruel to end it there. I want to see Kuroko's new drive in action >__<


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2011)

I WANT MY NEW DRIVE NOW


----------



## Destin (Aug 15, 2011)

Chapter 90 is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2011)

wow, Kuroko is...passing them so easily


----------



## Kirito (Aug 15, 2011)

I STILL have no idea how in the heck Kuroko is passing them ... hesitation dribble?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2011)

Vanishing Drive sure is impressive, but now that they're tied going into the final quarter there's no doubt the opponent is going to be ready to strike back.


----------



## BVB (Aug 16, 2011)

I think Seirin's gonna lose against Shutoku but then win against that old acquaintance of kiyoshi.


----------



## Destin (Aug 16, 2011)

Chapter 91 is out.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 16, 2011)

im not impressed with the cliffhanger


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2011)

no one is

still i think it seems obvious now that Seirin will barely win


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2011)

I love fast paced games like this with both teams trading shots without even flinching.
But as usual I can't stand those damn cliff hangers


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm happy with this late releases


----------



## BVB (Aug 18, 2011)

so it's a draw.. meh.. but we still know who'll go to the winter-cup


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 18, 2011)

A draw!? is that even possible?!


----------



## Destin (Aug 18, 2011)

> Basketball: Ties are somewhat rare in basketball due to the high-scoring nature of the game: if the score is tied at the end of regulation, the rules provide that as many extra periods as necessary will be played until one side has a higher score. However, on rare occasions time or other circumstances have not allowed a game to be completed to a decision, and a tie has been declared. If a game is non-competitive (such as an exhibition game), a draw may be declared if the scores are tied at the end of regulation.



-Wiki

I'd rather not have to rely on Wiki.  I'm sure there are more reliable sources for scoring from an NBA rules and regulations handbook, official website source, or something.  Just not sure exactly where.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 18, 2011)

wtf is a draw

i dunno, at least it was off the left field


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 18, 2011)

I surely didn't expect a draw. I guess it's better than a loss


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Chapter 93 is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2011)

lol at Momoi Also i wonder how does Daiichi school play? apparently they are some tricky bastards


----------



## Kirito (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm beginning to see Momoi as a groupie. Don't get me wrong, but the way she was sticking her chest to Midorima, it's typical social-climber behavior. 

I find it highly suspicious that dear coachie doesn't react that much to naked boys. Perhaps dear captain gave her a little special training at training camp?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 27, 2011)

i can picture hyuuga's english now 

"Yuru inu Zapan! Disu isu Zapan!"


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 27, 2011)

lol Hyuuga?s English

Also that room was horrible, i would have been defeated like 5 min. later


----------



## Destin (Aug 28, 2011)

Chapter 95 is out.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like captain was once a Shinagawa Daichi.

Calling dibs that captain was the reason coach joined.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 29, 2011)

Hyuuga looked ridiculously hilarious there


----------



## Rokudaime (Aug 30, 2011)

Can someone tell me about Kuroko?

How many times do he actually lost in the whole manga? I always love invincible protagonist.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2011)

mmmm one?


----------



## Kirito (Sep 1, 2011)

good chaptar


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice chapter, I wonder when will hyuuga get rid of that horrible hair.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 3, 2011)

Good chapter, as always :33


----------



## Kirito (Sep 3, 2011)

Hope they don't screw up now.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2011)

In the end Hyuuga was the idiot who said that thing about confessing while naked


----------



## Kirito (Sep 4, 2011)

Bill Walton. This flashback scene screams Bill Walton.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2011)

new issue is out lol.

dirty play.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 17, 2011)

The assholeness of these Daiki guys has no limits


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 18, 2011)

I hate it when the refs decide to swallow their whistles while one team continues to play dirty. That team has a established history of injuring the other teams players. It isn't a coincidence and if they haven't realized it then their idiots. And don't give me any excuse like the refs aren't suppose to take that into consideration because they can and should. 
Refs are influenced by a variety of factors such as if they genuinely like a player (giving him/her the benefit of the doubt on unclear calls) or watching players who continually play rough/dirty more closely than others. It happens in every single sport.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 19, 2011)

Those are called "superstar calls", calls which are in favor of a superstar. Ever wonder why Lebron isn't called for his "crab dribble" or MJ's push? Yeah that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2011)

Kirito said:


> Those are called "superstar calls", calls which are in favor of a superstar. Ever wonder why Lebron isn't called for his "crab dribble" or MJ's push? Yeah that.



I doubt that team of dirty players are treated as superstars. I can see that being the case for a team that has a player like Aomine who's just plain better than everyone else, but that team certainly doesn't give off that impression. 

And it still proves my point about refs being influenced. If the refs have a favorable impression (or are well aware of the players innate skills) like players similar to Wade, Carmelo, Durant, etc then they'll get the benefit of the call. 

But no one on that team of cheaters gives off a superstar aura, especially nothing near a generation of miracle player, so I don't see a superstar call being in play here.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 19, 2011)

So just plain dirty well hidden play here?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 19, 2011)

Nah...they're probably in on the take. *fans a stack of bills*


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 1, 2011)

Well well, something I can respect about this team.  I don't quite get how having a smart guy on the court increases his ability to respond to routes, though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 1, 2011)

I think it?s time for Kuroko to own them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 1, 2011)

Hmmh..I wonder how stopping team play will help them overcome this deficit?


----------



## brolycjw (Oct 8, 2011)

I've read up to the latest chapter and I won't give any spoilers but you guys might be disappointed that they are starting to mimic Prince of Tennis with the special abilities...


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

I think we all know what it will eventually turn into.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice Kuroko looked cool and that Hanamiya dude showed a bit of skill there. Hyuga being badass and scoring once he concentrated properly


----------



## daikun (Oct 17, 2011)

Kuroko No Basket 108

Chapter 108 is out now


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2011)

lol that extra was hilarious


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, now that the spots for the Winter Cup has been secured we can get on to the main tourny.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2011)

Kuroko the peeping master

And then momoi goes to to take a bath with Riko

Also i wonder if Aomine and kuroko will actually talk about something or he will just leave after the greeting.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 30, 2011)

It didn?t disappoint me at all

now we know that Aomine will be the first rival


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2011)

If the future of Seirin's success rests on the bust size of their manager, they're doomed 

I still can't believe they have to take on Touou in the first round. The only comparable series where there was such a difference between teams would be in Eyeshield 21 where Deimon had to face Shinryuuji Naga.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 5, 2011)

So kagami goes back to US and the others will start to develop their individual skills.

Riko?s father is hilarious.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 6, 2011)

In other words, watch how Kobe does a fadeaway?

Lol man.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2011)

Back to America, while everyone else is working on gaining more flexible muscles. 1 month and counting...


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 6, 2011)

at dad. He pulled a gun outta nowhere


----------



## dark_himura (Nov 10, 2011)

Kira Yamato said:


> If the future of Seirin's success rests on the bust size of their manager, they're doomed



this. haha



Kira Yamato said:


> I still can't believe they have to take on Touou in the first round. The only comparable series where there was such a difference between teams would be in Eyeshield 21 where Deimon had to Shinryuuji Naga.



i was thinking the exact same thing. anyway, caught up with this series within 2 days, good read so far.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 14, 2011)

Midorima developed a no-miss teardrop.
Kise is more aggressive.
Murasakibara has developed faster reactions.

Kuroko's wall is athleticism. There is just that wall that you can't breach with technique alone.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

Time for the games to begin 

Ch.113


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 20, 2011)

man the captain of the gen of miracles is batshit crazy


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2011)

The captain looks insane. Well, I'm glad all the members of the generation of miracles got together before the first match of the winter cup.


----------



## Kirito (Nov 21, 2011)

Captain sucks and I want him injured right now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 4, 2011)

And now Ch.115 has been released.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2011)

lol new pass is the bankai of the last one


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 12, 2011)

Rasengan no Basuke!


----------



## Judge Fudge (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 27, 2011)

Trailer seems okay


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2011)

at the very least it's pretty.  and kinda yaoitastic.


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2012)

That's a pretty dangerous foe they are facing, wonder how they'll deal with Midorima.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2012)

That pussy dude seems to have his pride as well.

Wanna see Aomine vs Kagami


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 24, 2012)

Well, with the Vanishing Drive and Barrier Jump Shot, the game has been rather tight but you know it's going to be a matter of time until those moves are fully analyzed and neutralized.


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 1, 2012)

Just a heads up; in japan, the manga is already to I believe chapter 150; and theres quite a bit of shit going on 


*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I read in some quick translations, here's what happens.

-Serien beats Touou, 101-100
-Aomine agrees to teach Kuroko how to shoot properly
-It seems The Leader of the Generation of miracles "Stunted" Kuroko's growth, as he was the one who taught Kuroko the vanishing style.
-The person Kagami went to train with in america was a retired wnba Star
-Serien beats the second Round team, Don't remember too many details;they do so without Kagami and Kuroko playing.
-Yousen Shuts there opponent out during there last game, 82-0; This game happened at the same time Serien was playing there second Game I believe, or the game against Touou.
-Kagami's Rival is as strong as one of the Generation of Miracles, As per what the retired Wnba star states: She Has had a hand in Kagami and his' traning. 
-Aomine explains how Kuroko can turn his "Invisibility" on and off, and how it effects his shooting.
-Kuroko shows great leadership skills, causes wonders as to why he quit the Middle school team, and other things along those lines.


 

All I'll say for now :33


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2012)

Fuck yeah read a load of this, it's really quite awesome, the main characters quite unique in his narative structure and I love the battle Royal type structure this story has with 6 "great" teams all vying to be number one with mostly likely a fair bit of character development with each team and probably a fair bit of focus on teams not including the main character. It's a great way to hype of rivals and means the main team will have several hyped and well developed opponents who develop over the course of the story rather than just one with another 2 maybe showing up again with a bit of focus.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 12, 2012)

The damn thing is, that the Scans are atm really slow >.>


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 12, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> The damn thing is, that the Scans are atm really slow >.>



Yeah, that's extremely annoying...

I think the best thing about this structure, is that nothing's really set in stone rival wise. The author could potentially put any of the 5 as the main rivals and second strongest with the main team being the strongest. Even the overall rank of the 5 isn't set in stone and author could take it in anyway he wants.

If only more shounen stories took the battle royal structure. It'd eliminate an awful of the presumed cliches with these types of stories e.g any enemy the main characters already defeated can potenially become a serious threat later on. It also means very well developed antagonists.

Plus when they fight amongst each other can also be an alternate source of good action like Kise's match vs Aomine which was freaking awesome. Heck Kise's captain was awesome in that match.


----------



## TemplateR (Feb 12, 2012)

Well, I?ll re-read the manga a few days befor the anime will start. Till then, it will have more chapters^^


----------



## TeenRyu (Feb 12, 2012)

^around the 150's


----------



## brolycjw (Feb 13, 2012)

TeenRyu said:


> Just a heads up; in japan, the manga is already to I believe chapter 150; and theres quite a bit of shit going on
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Latest chapter is even more awesome.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kiyoshi plays as point guard, scores a three pointer and then manages to dunk against Yosen's generation of miracles Murasakibara. Needless to say, surprises everyone on the opposing team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

Just caught up with this up to chapter 122.

Kagami is a beast.


----------



## Kirito (Feb 16, 2012)

I just noticed. Every damn play in this manga is an isolation play.


----------



## Yozora (Feb 17, 2012)

Ch.123 released.

I hope Kuroko get back on 3rd quarter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 8, 2012)

Misdirection Overflow didn?t surprise me at all....i gotmore surprised by his face when he said they would win. that was quite a fierce expression considering that It is Kuroko.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

No, it really is game over. Why? Because Kuroko pulled BS out of his ass. Misdirection Overflow is just an exaggerated version of focusing too much on a superstar (in this case, Kuroko) therefore freeing up your other teammates.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2012)

Kirito said:


> No, it really is game over. Why? Because Kuroko pulled BS out of his ass. Misdirection Overflow is just an exaggerated version of focusing too much on a superstar (in this case, Kuroko) therefore freeing up your other teammates.



That doesn't make it bull shit. It just makes it a temporary advantage. The point is if they don't focus on him he'll use it, if they lock it down it free's up his team mates, since he's hard to focus on and lock down anyway it makes it much more effective. Of course it's temporary and will only allow them to get a few points before the other team figures it out hence why it's used near the end.

It's pretty basic tactics but it'll logically work in a game as flashy as this.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2012)

Chapter 129


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2012)

I ....guess that makes sense?


----------



## Kirito (Apr 9, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> That doesn't make it bull shit. It just makes it a temporary advantage. The point is if they don't focus on him he'll use it, if they lock it down it free's up his team mates, since he's hard to focus on and lock down anyway it makes it much more effective. Of course it's temporary and will only allow them to get a few points before the other team figures it out hence why it's used near the end.
> 
> It's pretty basic tactics but it'll logically work in a game as flashy as this.



It's not basic tactics when you have a former teammate and an ex-girlfriend on the other team. They know Kuroko can't shoot jumpers, so the logical thing to do is to double Kagami and leave Kuroko to his own devices, playing tight on the others. The team should have known about it. Sure Kuroko would have executed his passes, but there's not much he can do against a tight defense, ready to intercept passes at the first opportunity.

Misdirection Overflow is BS, much like Ippo's match against Woli. Ippo had no business winning that fight, but lol plotkai did Woli in.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 15, 2012)

Kirito said:


> It's not basic tactics when you have a former teammate and an ex-girlfriend on the other team. They know Kuroko can't shoot jumpers, so the logical thing to do is to double Kagami and leave Kuroko to his own devices, playing tight on the others. The team should have known about it. Sure Kuroko would have executed his passes, but there's not much he can do against a tight defense, ready to intercept passes at the first opportunity.
> 
> Misdirection Overflow is BS, much like Ippo's match against Woli. Ippo had no business winning that fight, but lol plotkai did Woli in.



We've already been through that plot point several damn times.  It gives them the majority of possession but also while he can't score he can set up rebounds and they have pretty much the best jumper around though he can be matched.  Plus he can much easily intercept passes if he's not marked. Why do you think they bothered marking him in the first place. It's far from a game wining advantage but it's not total bs in the context of this fictional story.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2012)

Barrier Jump+Misdirection overflow. 

With the 4thQ about to get underway Seiren is probably in for a world of hurt. It's one thing to use it (misdirection overflow) in the 4thQ where the opponent might not have enough time to make adjustments but using it in the 3rd Quarter is way too reckless. 

They will have to come up with something even more broken if they want to win this game.

As for Misdirection overflow, Vanishing Drive, ect... being asspull, if I wanted real basketball I'll watch my Heat take on the Knicks like I did this afternoon. I don't go to manga for realism, especially this one. 

This series is nowhere near the level of Eyeshield 21 or Prince of Tennis in regards to suspension of disbelief, but I do enjoy extraordinary elements that it does provide.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 15, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> We've already been through that plot point several damn times.  It gives them the majority of possession but also while he can't score he can set up rebounds and they have pretty much the best jumper around though he can be matched.  Plus he can much easily intercept passes if he's not marked. Why do you think they bothered marking him in the first place. It's far from a game wining advantage but it's not total bs in the context of this fictional story.



Lol no. Majority of the possession is not fucking it. They have majority of possession because of the pace at which they play, which is fucking run n' gun. They bothered marking Kuroko since he was doing the offense; no, he WAS the offense. MO doesn't make sense if one person could already mark Kuroko; why put your attention to him when he's already guardable by one person? Kuroko is no threat on offense (regarding shooting). Rebounds? Yeah right lol Boxout. IIRC Kuroko's base stats were way below average. Intercept passes? Lol Hawk Eye. There was absolutely NO reason that MO was used except as a BS skill, and it has reached PoT levels today.

At least Devil Bat Ghost was believable, it was based off Barry Sanders' juking.


----------



## brolycjw (Apr 22, 2012)

mangafox is at 137, really fast releases recently. Could catch up to the raws soon.


----------



## Major_Glory (Apr 22, 2012)

This game is getting intense. Exceptional writing!


----------



## brolycjw (Apr 24, 2012)

Major_Glory said:


> This game is getting intense. Exceptional writing!



This is indeed the most exciting match so far, even the match after this pales in comparison. Aomine is awesome.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 24, 2012)

ch. 8

Fucking basketball net physics! How do they work? 

It's NBA Elite all over again.


----------



## アストロ (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could catch up with you guys  
But I'm still on Chapter 25. Wow this series has come a long way. I hope the anime extends their run time.


----------



## mushi (May 30, 2012)

and then god deemed activity upon a dead thread.


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2012)

For some reason the updates were in batches.

Freakin Shaq + Russell, this Murasakibara.


----------



## judasmartel (May 31, 2012)

Is the hero team of this manga based on the modern-day Celtics or something?


----------



## TeenRyu (May 31, 2012)

The hell? Why would they be based off the clerics or whatever? 

In other news, the looks on there faces when kiyoshi played the PG position  truly, kiyoshi, taiga, Kuroko and itsuki(forget eagle eyes name) is a dangerous combo.


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2012)

judasmartel said:


> Is the hero team of this manga based on the modern-day Celtics or something?



Wow, I've never looked at it that way before. 

More of the 2008 starting 5 or the one with Jermaine though.



TeenRyu said:


> The hell? Why would they be based off the clerics or whatever?


----------



## judasmartel (May 31, 2012)

LOL okay, let me take a look at that pic:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allen ~ Itsuki
Rondo ~ Kuroko
Davis ~ Teppei
Pierce ~ Kiyoshi
Garnett ~ Taiga




This habit of mine started way back a year ago when the Ro-Kyu-Bu anime was released. It drew a lot of comparisons to Slam Dunk and the NBA during the lock-out. The RKB hero team was compared to the Lakers and even the Heat in some circles back then. Now, I think of them as something similar to modern-day OKC.

Kuroko, for one, was once compared to Rajon Rondo in one anime forum I came across.

Of course, NBA is nothing like those in Japanese manga or anime, but my comparison is more like, "hey, does this team remind me of an NBA team like this or that?" than anything.

After all, teams in Slam Dunk MIGHT be based off some of the strongest teams at the time it was written ('90s).

Shohoku ~ Chicago Bulls
Shoyo ~ Boston Celtics
Kainan ~ Los Angeles Lakers
Ryonan ~ Orlando Magic (I actually thought they were based off the Utah Jazz)


----------



## Spirit King (May 31, 2012)

This is probably by far my favourite match so far great showcases on a lot of characters without it all being focused against one guy plus a lot of team structure change ups. Teppei's parts were awesome too.


----------



## Patrick (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm really happy Kuroko is getting translated again. How many chapters till it's up to date again? Or is it already up to date?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 1, 2012)

Just read chapter 145...it was only me who found a pretty shitty translation?


----------



## Kirito (Jun 2, 2012)

yeap the manga just broke the damn rulebook

whats next the crab dribble 

"wow what a crossover its just like lebrons!"


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 2, 2012)

Hyuuga based on Allen?

Link removed


----------



## KugiGatling (Jun 3, 2012)

The reaction on Seirin actually scoring points against a team that didn't even had one point scored against them in the tournament was a little dull. 

The reaction in the manga was like: "wow, they scored, not bad". I expected something more praising of them since it seems like a pretty big deal.

I do enjoy the match though, it has great character development and Kuroko is finally doing more than passing like shooting and defending.


----------



## judasmartel (Jun 3, 2012)

@KugiGatling Hmm... Ojou White Knights much? I thought it's impossible to hold a team to zero points the whole game EVERY SINGLE TIME, though. But I remembered something like that happening before, but IRL that kind of feat is incredibly rare.

Unless that division had teams with suckish offenses, that is.

About Kuroko, yeah. He still needs to build up stamina if he is to play more minutes, though. He can't rely on misdirection all the time. He needs to contribute more on scoring and defense. He should still retain his passing ability, though. He's dishing like what, 10 dimes a game?

@Hiruma Maybe, and Hyuuga might be a Ray Allen fan, too.


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 4, 2012)

Manga fox has up to 164 translated some are better than others but they seem to be cleaning a chapter a day or so


----------



## Spike31589 (Jun 18, 2012)

mangafox has up to 168 translated (end of yosen match) and is now up to speed with the weekly releases


----------



## dark_himura (Jun 30, 2012)

this series is quite an interesting read. 

and lol Haizaki is a skill stealer.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2012)

KONGO AGON VIBES


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 22, 2012)

Just got up to date with this, chapters up to 174.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 27, 2012)

So "The Legendary King; Shuutoku High vs..." 

*Drumroll* 

"The emperor of Creation; RAKUZAN HIGH!!!" 


Akashi vs Midorima in the new chapter. Soooo looking forward to it. 

Ch.16


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2012)

Only have one thing to say.

Aomine is the GOAT 

that is all. if you don't think this either, then your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a little shocked seeing Midorima talk kind words about his teammates. I never doubted he felt that way but it's another thing to say it out loud. 

That player who's using that dribble technique is using 3 fingers at the moment, so I'm assuming he has at least 2 more levels to that technique?

And it looks like Akashi is finally going to get serious next chapter.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2012)

i predict that when shutoku loses, midorima will start to break down and cry... cry worse than matsukabara and kise did when they lost. 

this manga definitely doesn't have the type of intensity Slam Dunk had though.

damn, i feel like reading over slam dunk right now. the type of finish slam dunk had me really mad though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2012)

Matsukabara? who?s that.

Also it was unexpected Midorima thinking high of his team mates


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2012)

Why are you guys so shocked at Midorima thinking highly of his team mates? You should be shocked at the fact that he actually said his thoughts out load 

Midorima has always given props when it was due, albeit in his own way.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 16, 2012)

foreign said:


> Why are you guys so shocked at Midorima thinking highly of his team mates? *You should be shocked at the fact that he actually said his thoughts out load*
> 
> Midorima has always given props when it was due, albeit in his own way.


**

But I.....


Kira Yamato said:


> I'm a little shocked seeing Midorima talk kind words about his teammates. *I never doubted he felt that way but it's another thing to say it out loud. *
> 
> That player who's using that dribble technique is using 3 fingers at the moment, so I'm assuming he has at least 2 more levels to that technique?
> 
> And it looks like Akashi is finally going to get serious next chapter.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 16, 2012)

My fault Kira for speaking so generally.

I meant luffy is haki


----------



## Kirito (Aug 20, 2012)

foreign said:


> this manga definitely doesn't have the type of intensity Slam Dunk had though.



One thing I don't like about KnB though is the art. Looks too much like Dear Boys and all its Shoujo faggotry.

All these ridiculous techs are pissing me off already too. The passes I could handle. The ridiculous shots I could handle. Kise's mirroring I could handle. Midorima's imbalanced range I could handle.

Mirage Shot was the first straw though. Next was the Zone. If there is one more bullshitting tech so unrealistic it's not even possible with all the physics-bending then I'm out of here.

Someone please tell me what's so special about Barrier Jumpshot though.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 20, 2012)

Kirito said:


> One thing I don't like about KnB though is the art. Looks too much like Dear Boys and all its Shoujo faggotry.
> 
> All these ridiculous techs are pissing me off already too. The passes I could handle. The ridiculous shots I could handle. Kise's mirroring I could handle. Midorima's imbalanced range I could handle.
> 
> ...


Speed. It's a combination of two ordinary techniques but with the speed of a single technique. Or something like that.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 22, 2012)

> All these ridiculous techs are pissing me off already too. The passes I could handle. The ridiculous shots I could handle. Kise's mirroring I could handle. Midorima's imbalanced range I could handle.
> 
> Mirage Shot was the first straw though. Next was the Zone. If there is one more bullshitting tech so unrealistic it's not even possible with all the physics-bending then I'm out of here.


the zone is real dude.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 22, 2012)

Note: Mirage shot is a glorified pump fake in mid shot.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 22, 2012)

The key to a good shounen sports manga is not impossibility but _improbability_. The techniques should be possible, just incredibly unlikely to be seen at a Japanese high school tournament, and definitely not in such a high concentration.

Of course even within that boundary you get a range of exaggeration. Kuroko is highly exaggerated, which doesn't mean that the techniques are necessarily more impossible, just that the way in which they're presented is exaggerated. "The Zone" is a real thing that athletes talk about experiencing, but in Kuroko its presentation is exaggerated to the point that it feels like Goku going SSJ or Naruto entering Sage Mode. Another example would be the way Kuroko's passes are drawn - the art makes it look like they're breaking the sound barrier, but that's just an exaggerated visual to make them look cool and different.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 22, 2012)

Despite going over the top at times, it's very entertaining.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 23, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Despite going over the top at times, it's very entertaining.



This.

Once you get accustomed to it, and like it for what it is, trust me, you'll most likely be all over this anime. I too did not like the constant exaggeration of abilities at first but eventually I gave in.

Plus, Aomine was too bawse to not like.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 24, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> the zone is real dude.


----------



## Wrath (Aug 24, 2012)

I can't try shit. My athletic ability has always been zero. Besides, I didn't say Kuroko succeeds at finding the right level of improbability, just that that's the key to a good sports shounen.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2012)

Mothefucking Akashi!

Though it seems we have the sharingan into this now, wonder if he knew Kagami was going to slip and he just helped a lil there


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2012)

Akashi confirmed for Final Villain status. So, the guy has the ability to discern and even discover talent as in the case with Kuroko and supposedly can see the future. Hmmh...okay


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2012)

wait.

so everyone likes akashi?

but dislikes sasuke?

this forum is hilarious with its double standards 

but that akashi 

I should have waited to read this manga when it was done


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2012)

Sasuke is a bad character, I preferred him pre-skip instead of the retarded man we have now


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Sasuke is a bad character, I preferred him pre-skip instead of the retarded man we have now



at least sasuke has personality and is his own person, instead of some cliche'd archtype that we see in 90% of shonen nowadays. 

for example, Akashi.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 25, 2012)

You knwo Sasuke is also a chliched achtype right?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 25, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> You knwo Sasuke is also a chliched achtype right?



at the beginning of prt.1, yes he was.

actually, most shonen characters start off as one.

but its up to the author to make sure they develop that foundation. Sasuke is way more developed than most characters in Naruto, and Bleach. And some of the OP cast.

And he sure as hell ain't as douchebaggy as Akashi.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> wait.
> 
> so everyone likes akashi?
> 
> ...


what does Sasuke have anything to do with this?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> at the beginning of prt.1, yes he was.
> 
> actually, most shonen characters start off as one.
> 
> ...



what fanfiction ya readin?pal?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 26, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> what does Sasuke have anything to do with this?



Nothing, specifically speaking, but I only drew reference due to Akashi having the Sharigan. I wonder what he is like when he enters the 'Zone'. 



luffy no haki said:


> what fanfiction ya readin?pal?



Sasuke doesn't want anyone thinking he is some supreme overlord like Akashi. He can have too much pride, but its not for the sake of his ego.

I mean, that is dead obvious


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

the way this is going, it looks like kuroko won't be passing 300 chapters, unless it pulls off the all-star team quite nicely (we know it's gonna happen).


----------



## Guiness (Aug 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> the way this is going, it looks like kuroko won't be passing 300 chapters, unless it pulls off the all-star team quite nicely (we know it's gonna happen).



I hope to God that this doesn't happen.

We all remember about ES21. 

But I hope it doesn't end off like Slam Dunk either.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> I hope to God that this doesn't happen.
> 
> We all remember about ES21.
> 
> But I hope it doesn't end off like Slam Dunk either.



I have hope though. KnB's the only sports manga running as of yet.

Edit: The more I read the latest chapter the more convinced I am that Akashi's another amped-up Kongo Agon.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I have hope though. KnB's the only sports manga running as of yet.



Edit: The more I read the latest chapter the more convinced I am that Akashi's another amped-up Kongo Agon.

Haha, Agon was beast though. But within the realm of shonen 

I find the cast in Slam Dunk and Rookies far more realistic, likeable and inspirational.

-------------

There is Area no Kishi.

But the cheesiness... and the fact it lacks the awesomeness of KnB.

Not to mention I don't feel like reading about a character who pities himself because he injured a player on the opposing side using his left leg, thus doesn't want to play football srsly. 
I think a major component missing in the sports manga is the realistic portrayal of attitudes of people in sports. As someone who loves sports, I find it silly and disrespectful that they don't keep to it.

Its probably because of that Slam Dunk and Rookies are my favorite sports manga, especially Rookies. It really serves as motivation and inspiration to anyone who reads it.
What about you?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Edit: The more I read the latest chapter the more convinced I am that Akashi's another amped-up Kongo Agon.
> 
> Haha, Agon was beast though. But within the realm of shonen
> 
> ...



I like 2.

Slam Dunk for realism (even though the action scenes were copied the hell out of NBA posters ) and ES21 for convincing me to get back to American Football. Giant Killing is closing in though. I love me some Football.

I did sports, but after my doctor telling me that I can't play anymore due to some heart condition, I'm now stuck on the sidelines. Reading these manga makes me feel I'm back on the court again.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 26, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I like 2.
> 
> Slam Dunk for realism (even though the action scenes were copied the hell out of NBA posters ) and ES21 for convincing me to get back to American Football. Giant Killing is closing in though. I love me some Football.
> 
> I did sports, but after my doctor telling me that I can't play anymore due to some heart condition, I'm now stuck on the sidelines. Reading these manga makes me feel I'm back on the court again.



Who caries if it was copied? Slam Dunk was/is the shit. 

And ES21 made me appreciate American Football and made me see the fun in it as well. I never heard of Giant Killing though. What is that about?

And I'm sorry to hear mate. I was never talented or good at any sports per se, but I used to love me some cricket, basketball and football. I still do actually, with football topping the list, but at least I still have the opportunity to play those sports any time I want. But you, you can't. That just totally sucks so while I can't understand your position so to speak, I would feel devastated if it were me. How are you holding up?

And so as to not get off-topic  Do you agree with me and Santoryu (broskandar4life) that Aomine makes this manga 20x better?


----------



## Kirito (Aug 26, 2012)

foreign said:


> Who caries if it was copied? Slam Dunk was/is the shit.
> 
> And ES21 made me appreciate American Football and made me see the fun in it as well. I never heard of Giant Killing though. What is that about?
> 
> ...



Fine bro. I'm supposed to get a heart-checkup next month. Some chest pains here and there, but nothing so bad.

Giant Killing is about a coach who's supposedly so good he turns backyard teams into contenders. Football though.

There's another one I dropped, it's the most recent sports manga I read, called Capeta. It's about Kart Racing, slowly developing from there to reach Formula 1. Loved it at first, all that development, until it went the romance route and now it's all convoluted. There are only too many sports manga sidetracked by romance, like that shit called Baby Steps. 

Anyway, make it 10x better and I'll agree. After all, Momoi is his other half.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 27, 2012)

But guys, what about SPoT?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 27, 2012)

Kirito said:


> Fine bro. I'm supposed to get a heart-checkup next month. Some chest pains here and there, but nothing so bad.
> 
> Giant Killing is about a coach who's supposedly so good he turns backyard teams into contenders. Football though.
> 
> ...



I see. So there is no hope at all for you to become to engage in physical activities once more? 

Never really been into Formula 1, though I do know Ayrton Senna was beast 

Nope, Aomine makes it 20x better. Momoi-chan is just a bonus, especially in the anime 



Agmaster said:


> But guys, what about SPoT?



SPoT?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 2, 2012)

The usual chapter where one team is shown to have an overwhelming advantage over another when all of a sudden the losing team shows some spirit and gives the viewer a sense of suspense.

Typical, yet effective.

Akashi is lulz with his cocky demeanor.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 2, 2012)

foreign said:


> SPoT?


Shin Prince of Tennis.  Totally a sports manga .


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Sep 3, 2012)

Agmaster said:


> But guys, what about SPoT?



Never got into it Baby Steps as a tennis manga is much better


----------



## L I N G E R (Sep 3, 2012)

This manga/anime is amazing, i got so tired of waiting for Sunday to come around, I ACTUALLY BOTHERED reading the manga.

Is there an FC for this?

EDIT: Nope. making one now. Look for it in .


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 6, 2012)

Midorima and Takao


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

now that was an awesome play, I?m not really surprised about them being in sync at all though.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 8, 2012)

lol so it's like an alleyoop three. that's awesome. 

but I'm sure Akashi will find a way to stop that.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 8, 2012)

Next week:

Akashi unlocks his Mangekyou because of the pressure.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2012)

*Susanoo automatically blocks Midorima?s shoots.*

" Know your place "


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 8, 2012)

Props to Midorima for not giving up and giving Akashi his best shot. Too bad it won't nearly be enough


----------



## Guiness (Sep 9, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> *Susanoo automatically blocks Midorima?s shoots.*
> 
> " Know your place "



hahahaha

I definitely see something like this happening


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 13, 2012)

akashi is fucking hardcore.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2012)

Akashi is crazy as fuck!!! That way of "blackmailing" is a powerful weapon


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 13, 2012)

Akashi might want to tone things down when it comes to promises. I don't think anyone came to see some guy gouge his eyes out after a loss. Sure, he says that because he's super confident but knowing him, he'll probably follow through on it.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 13, 2012)

Why does Midorima not do a post game on Akashi? Like setting up an isolation play, then backing Akashi down all the way from the 3 point line.

He's making things harder for himself.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 14, 2012)

because 3 points > 2 points. 

not to mention help defence in the post and Akashi, thanks to his abilities, can just poke the ball away from Midorima.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 14, 2012)

"You cannot back me down." 

Funnily enough it works in manga logic. I was thinking a post at the 3 pt line, then it would be up to Midorima whether to catch and shoot right away or fake. With his accuracy it wouldn't be a problem. No dribbling required.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 16, 2012)

lol Akashi is so cheesy.
And extreme as well.

Seeing Midorima this chapter made me like him some more. Its nice to see him playing his heart out and not acting stuck up.


----------



## TeenRyu (Sep 17, 2012)

They tried that remember? Akashi walked right past the pick n roll, stole the ball and went to town.


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 17, 2012)

Kirito said:


> "You cannot back me down."
> 
> Funnily enough it works in manga logic. I was thinking a post at the 3 pt line, then it would be up to Midorima whether to catch and shoot right away or fake. With his accuracy it wouldn't be a problem. No dribbling required.


triple threat steal, man. Midorima will go into a shooting form and Akashi will just slap it out of his hands. and I think fakes don't work against his eyes too.

catching it in the air beyond the bloody midgets reach is the only way.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 17, 2012)

I thought Akashi's other eye changed color in this chapter. -_-'


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 17, 2012)

Rinnegan?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 18, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> Rinnegan?



Akashi's secondary ability:

He gains the abilities of the MoG.


----------



## Soulme (Sep 23, 2012)

After the Winter arc is over i predict some kind of national team-up against some other countries. How awesome would it be to see the Generation of Miracles reunited as a team...?


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 24, 2012)

This guy talks too muthafucking much , I can't wait til Taiga shuts him and his stupid eye up


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 24, 2012)

fuck Akashi. 

I dislike him more than that Crownless General who plays dirty.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2012)

Nightmare said:


> This guy talks too muthafucking much , I can't wait til Taiga shuts him and his stupid eye up





Nightblade said:


> fuck Akashi.
> 
> I dislike him more than that Crownless General who plays dirty.



Now you guys find him annoying. 

Like I said before, this guy is more douchey than Sasuke will ever be, and Sasuke isn't even a douche so to speak.

I can't wait til he unlocks his Rinnegan/MS. Like any other GoM, I wouldn't doubt if he had a secondary skill.

Though I don't care much for Taiga, Akashi needs to get a Meteor Dunk


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor Akshi is being hated on because he has a god complex. The guy speaks in absolutes because he knows that everything operates under his own will.


----------



## Wang Fire (Sep 24, 2012)

"So everything up till now was all a part of Akashi's plan.."

lolAizen.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Poor Akshi is being hated on because he has a god complex. The guy speaks in absolutes because he knows that everything operates under his own will.



And to quote the member above.

"This guy talks too muthafucking much"

I wonder if he'll cry when he loses.


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 24, 2012)

I think Akashi is gonna kill himself with those scissors when he loses


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2012)

Nightmare said:


> I think Akashi is gonna kill himself with those scissors when he loses



He'll poke out his Emperor Eye first.

Then he'll kill himself.

What a grimhappy ending that would be.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nightmare (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder if that will also be according to his plan


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 24, 2012)

Guys with god complex who can back it up are awesome, why all the hate?

Aomine crushes him in every aspect though


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 24, 2012)

Blindfolded Akashi for FV.  As if losing his eyes would slow him down.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 24, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Guys with god complex who can back it up are awesome, why all the hate?
> 
> *Aomine* crushes him in every aspect though



Damn straight. 

The Professor would send Akashi back to class in tears.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 25, 2012)

Akashi's eye didn't change in color, he's just heterochromic. 

I think they probably need all of his team + Kuroko's team to hold him down so he doesn't kill himself when he loses in the finals


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2012)

I don't really care about this match already. There's no feeling of enmity at all, just swapping of techs and Kuroko pulling out another move again.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 30, 2012)

Now this is where Kuroko no Basket falls short of being an excellent sports manga. If you don't know what I mean, ah wel.

HnI, SD, Rookies, ES21. They all had something but KnB does not have it. Hard to put my finger on it but after reading those 5 manga previously, there is no way KnB could even come close to competing.

Anyway, at least the author isn't a complete tard. The way how Shintarou had tears in his eyes was a powerful effect but I felt nothing towards him or anyone in this manga.


----------



## TylerDurden (Sep 30, 2012)

foreign said:


> Now this is where Kuroko no Basket falls short of being an excellent sports manga. If you don't know what I mean, ah wel.
> 
> HnI, SD, Rookies, ES21. They all had something but KnB does not have it. Hard to put my finger on it but after reading those 5 manga previously, there is no way KnB could even come close to competing.
> 
> Anyway, at least the author isn't a complete tard. The way how Shintarou had tears in his eyes was a powerful effect but I felt nothing towards him or anyone in this manga.


 well, i know this is a minority opinion but i like Kuroko more than Slam Dunk, but i gotta admit the trick of hyping a villain by saying they didn't unleash their full potential when they just beat their opponent is getting old...

the buildup to the Kise vs Kagami/Kuroko battle was awesome though....now i can safely assume that Kise has at least surpassed Midorima (looking at his current skill set and the fact that he can jump as high as high as Kagami now)


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2012)

foreign said:


> HnI, SD, Rookies, ES21. They all had something but KnB does not have it. Hard to put my finger on it but after reading those 5 manga previously, there is no way KnB could even come close to competing.



I think what you're trying to put your finger on is the 'feeling of genuine competition in sports'. For me, that's how it is. In all those manga, you could feel that they played for the love of the sport, that everyone put their all into playing and competing through it. In Kuroko no Basket, it's just Reborn with Basketball.


----------



## Araragi (Sep 30, 2012)

Is this worth the read?


----------



## Guiness (Sep 30, 2012)

TylerDurden said:


> well, i know this is a minority opinion but i like Kuroko more than Slam Dunk, but i gotta admit the trick of hyping a villain by saying they didn't unleash their full potential when they just beat their opponent is getting old...
> 
> the buildup to the Kise vs Kagami/Kuroko battle was awesome though....now i can safely assume that Kise has at least surpassed Midorima (looking at his current skill set and the fact that he can jump as high as high as Kagami now)



Well thats your opinion. No problem lol.

And Kise is a boring character. 



Kirito said:


> I think what you're trying to put your finger on is the 'feeling of genuine competition in sports'. For me, that's how it is. In all those manga, you could feel that they played for the love of the sport, that everyone put their all into playing and competing through it. In Kuroko no Basket, it's just Reborn with Basketball.



Thats it! 

And I agree with you. I remember a time I was reading ES21 and DDB played their final match with the Ojou White Knights. I read the entire match past 2AM in the morning and coming down to the end I wasn't even tired yet. Then it came to the moment where Sena faced off Seijuro one on one. I was like 'wtf. sena or seijuro. I DUNNO WHO I WANT TO WIN!!"  but when I saw Sena overcome the dude, I jumped out of my chair and actually yelled in triumph. ES is like KnB but its about football instead, yet it has that feeling that you mentioned. KnB greatly lacks it. It was amazing.

Slam Dunk is just memorable. The way how it ended had me raging haha. One of my favorite moments was when the red haired dude almost won the match but mis-passed the ball to the other team's captain. I actually shed a tear. Now that was one of the most powerful moments I have ever read in a manga. Sakuragi tears were absolutely manly and heart touching. it was amazing.

And Rookies? Well, the characters are just that damn good that you forget that its a sports manga. 


Those type of manga should be set as a benchmark for future sports manga to look on. Amazing stories they have.

So yeah, it may seem as if I'm hating on KnB but I've read too many manga to just be impressed by typical archetypes.



NatsuDragneel said:


> Is this worth the read?




In the beginning, maybe not. I started by watching the anime and I enjoyed it so much that I decided to read the manga lol. Its not bad but its not like Slam Dunk quality either.


----------



## SaskeKun (Sep 30, 2012)

Midorima crying made me kinda feel for him
Anyway, I'm all fired up for the next match. I can't wait for the next few chapters


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2012)

Ahh Slam Dunk. That match where Sakuragi passed to Kainan's center was definitely a downer.


----------



## Wang Fire (Oct 11, 2012)

already?

i really thought that would've been a end of the game type of thing to use.

great start to the game.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 11, 2012)

I wonder where we got after this tournament. I suppose a world under 18 tournament would be pretty awesome. They can take on an American Team.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Ala ES21? nah don?t really want that.

Still dat Kise using his ability from the very beginning.


----------



## Guiness (Oct 16, 2012)

.......

This is even cheesier than ever


----------



## Patrick (Oct 16, 2012)

If they overcome Kise, then how in the hell will Akashi be a challenge?

Kise seems just way too hax atm.


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 16, 2012)

it's just early stages lol he won't keep up it for very long

Aomine would still kick his ass


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn, I probably should have expected Kise to copy the other Generation of Miracle players, but combining them (particularly Akashi's Emperor Eye) makes him one dangerous player.


----------



## SaskeKun (Oct 16, 2012)

Kise seems to be kinda overpowered now


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 16, 2012)

lol, bring Kise to the naruto verse and he would put madara to shame, wtf was that?


----------



## Kirito (Oct 16, 2012)

*expecting bloodline speech any time now*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not up to current chapter but I thought this needed to be brought up.



I swear, of all the idiotic things to do.


----------



## TylerDurden (Oct 16, 2012)

Santoryu said:


> it's just early stages lol he won't keep up it for very long
> 
> Aomine would still kick his ass



I beg to differ, bro...this performance pretty much renders Aomine's badassery when he single-handedly crushed seirin in the qualifier obsolete









and i'm an aomine fan


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 17, 2012)

lol Kise is OP but he still has a time limit. Kagami will get in the zone and beat him. and Kagami has beaten the guys he's copied, with the exception of Akashi, but his Emperor Eye and Ankle Break isn't perfect. Kagami and Kuroku will overcome it.... somehow. 

Akashi is still more of a threat because, not only with his abilities but his high basketball IQ as well, not to mention the Crownless Generals at his side.


----------



## Yashiro (Oct 17, 2012)

The new chapter was awesome and I already saw the raw for 186. I wonder how long Kaijou will stand after Kise's Perfect Copy time limit is done. For some reason, I think the winner is too predictable to be honest but who knows, Fujimaki could fuck us up.

Can't wait for the next chapter to be released in English.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 24, 2012)

Kise will probably run out of time near the end and enter the Zone where he can do perfect copy forever (or until Zone itself runs out).

I'm kinda surprised that Midorima didn't enter the zone vs Akashi, it was more likely of him than Murasakibara at least.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 27, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> I'm not up to current chapter but I thought this needed to be brought up.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear, of all the idiotic things to do.



"Fujimaki deprived me of everything."

i wish this was more specific. it sounds like a line used in a H manga or comedy manga


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 6, 2012)

Great series finally caught up to it


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 8, 2012)

that panel


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

^loled hard at that one.

Also that Izuki


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 12, 2012)

So basically it was fate that Kagami met them?


----------



## アストロ (Nov 29, 2012)

Purchased Vol. 18 a few weeks ago and it's still laying there on my desk. I still need to catch up on this series. Except I'm not in the mood at this point - since I need to catch up in other series as well :33


----------



## Guiness (Dec 4, 2012)

This is even more ridonkulous than Eyeshield 21.


----------



## Lork (Dec 9, 2012)

Kool-Aid said:


> "Fujimaki deprived me of everything."
> 
> i wish this was more specific. it sounds like a line used in a H manga or comedy manga



There's more info here. Someone translated posts by the culprit on 2ch


----------



## Nanja (Dec 9, 2012)

foreign said:


> This is even more ridonkulous than Eyeshield 21.



Hiruma was fucking amazing to read about. Made that manga the most entertaining sports manga I have come across.

Kuroko no baskuke is great too but it is kind of irritating how much Kagami is still being wanked. I get he is great.


----------



## Nanja (Dec 9, 2012)

Decent chapter. I wonder where the manga will go in the future. Assuming Seirin wins this and wins the match against Akashi... end of series? International tournament? What if they lose to Akashi? Back to rematches against previous teams?


----------



## Kirito (Dec 10, 2012)

foreign said:


> This is even more ridonkulous than Eyeshield 21.



At least ES21 moves could be countered by average/normal players. KNB moves are from Dragonball, where the special talents are all Saiyans and no amount of Yamchas can stop them.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm surprised they didn't stretch out the last 4 seconds to multiple chapters. Well, it all comes down to Kuroko's buzzer beater attempt.


----------



## SternRitter (Feb 22, 2013)

About time this match ended jesus christ. The abysmal pacing is just.....

Seirin vs Rakyuzan will probably last 50 chapters minimum.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2013)

Why is pink haired girl so popular in manga.


----------



## SternRitter (Apr 12, 2013)

Pointless flashback. We already know Kuroko does well with Teiko so why are we wasting chapters on it? 

Unless the mangaka introduces international matches then the manga HAS to end after the Ryakuzan match.

Seirin lose = read another 200 chapters of rematches
Seirin win = International tournament or the manga ends with the 3rd years leaving with pride and we have about 5 epilouge chaps.

Although with the current success of the manga the first option has a good chance of being used.


----------



## Jado (Apr 13, 2013)

SternRitter said:


> Pointless flashback. We already know Kuroko does well with Teiko so why are we wasting chapters on it?
> 
> Unless the mangaka introduces international matches then the manga HAS to end after the Ryakuzan match.
> 
> ...



I would rather go with the second option.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 13, 2013)

You pretty much have to have an international arc

which they lose. Because america is superior ala ES21


----------



## Shiroyasha (Apr 19, 2013)

On chapter 140, finished the match with Touou.

Freaking incredible, my heart was racing. Kagami ftmfw.

Though it did feel a _bit_ dragged out at times.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2013)

Its becuase you were in the zone, so time slowed down


----------



## rajin (May 24, 2013)

*KUROKO NO BASKET 214 Raw *
*it's not important to get rid of them immediately *


----------



## Magician (May 31, 2013)

Pretty good chapter. I hope they get more serious soon.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 31, 2013)

Kuroko's friend is gonna get his knee shattered. Calling it now


----------



## raphxenon (Jun 6, 2013)

if i'm correct his friend injured akashi's eye awakening the 2nd personality of akashi and the emperor's eye


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 6, 2013)

raphxenon said:


> if i'm correct his friend injured akashi's eye awakening the 2nd personality of akashi and the emperor's eye



if this ends up true it sounds like some sort if Uchiha/sharingan bs. What happened to this manga being about basketball? Jesus Christ.


----------



## rajin (Jun 7, 2013)

*KUROKO NO BASKET 216 Raw *
*directly *


----------



## SternRitter (Jun 8, 2013)

New chapters out, can't link too complicated on my phone. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



seriously, how long has this flashback been going on for? The whole thing has been utterly pointless not to mention a waste of fucking time. It literally shows us shit we already knew about the miracles "omg Aomime can't be bothered anymore!!!" 
No fucking shit we already went through a whole arc about it. The only point of this flashback is to see what emporer eye boy did to the team and we (hopefully) will see what it is in the next 3 chapters.




Flashback is being dragged out beyond repair because the manga has become popular. 

I've even forgotten what Kurokos team in the present time is called but I can bet the match with rakyuzan?, will last 50 chapters minimum. 
Rant over, sorry guys had to get it off my chest. The authors milking it to the high heavens.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah, I like this flashback, but it should not be this long for such an important game.


----------



## rajin (Jun 14, 2013)

*KUROKO NO BASKET 217 Raw *
*somewhere along here. *


----------



## raphxenon (Jul 4, 2013)

Emperor Akashi  vs Atsushi damn.....

aomine hits tetsu with harsh broken nails

big drama next chapter 221


----------



## rajin (Jul 5, 2013)

*KUROKO NO BASKET 220 Chinese*

*Ch.14 *


----------



## OS (Aug 1, 2013)

So how is the manga now? I just started this series with the anime but it seems something is not going right atm.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 2, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So how is the manga now? I just started this series with the anime but it seems something is not going right atm.



there?s a flashback which had a few important things going one but despite that it kinda got dragged. everything there could have been explained from 3 to 5 chapters but right now the flashback seems useless adn looks like  a bunch of chapters made in order to get some time cause the author ha snothing else to show. That?s it.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 2, 2013)

How long HAS the fb been?


----------



## Lezu (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm tired of this flashback.


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 22, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> How long HAS the fb been?



Too long.  

But seriously, yeah. This is a joke.


----------



## Lezu (Aug 22, 2013)

Because of that fb I forgot what was happening before it.


----------



## rajin (Aug 29, 2013)

*Kuroko no Basuke 227 chinese*
*Ch.32 *


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2013)

I wish these flashbacks were done with already. I'm pretty sure we got a month of talking after these flashbacks.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 31, 2013)

manga popularity peaked just at the start of the flashback. you best believe the author will ride the wave as long as she can.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 31, 2013)

Yeah, I believe it.


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 18, 2013)

English version won't be long sweet.


----------



## Guiness (Sep 23, 2013)

that flashback was long as hell

fcking finally the game is about to start

can't be the red haired kid has another ability besides sharigan hax  this fcking manga doe


----------



## Akatora (Sep 30, 2013)

also just picked up this series, watching the anime.
Interesting how they kinda split the typical maincharacter in 2.
I find it strange that so far i havent seen a layup, they've been playing like it was illigal for the ball to hit the plate the basket is part off...


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 5, 2013)

They do layups it's just not so often.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 5, 2013)

The flashbacks are over and Kagami is starting out in the zone.  Does he burn out or get shut down first?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 10, 2013)

Shouldn't be long then.


----------



## Rasengan with gatorade (Oct 10, 2013)

Basketball rocks!


----------



## Shiroyasha (Oct 12, 2013)

Just caught up, Kagami straight up with the Zone!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 19, 2013)

Can akasi ankle break Aomine?


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 19, 2013)

if he can ankle break current Kagami, I don?t see why he wouldn?t Aomine who is around the same level(of course we are saying this considering the dude has skipped lots of trainings and just recently started to get on gear)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 20, 2013)

Aomine's specialty is his speed and co ordination though which makes it a bit of a different case


----------



## rajin (Dec 18, 2013)

*243 English
Love and Rose were knocked down
*


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 28, 2013)

There is no KnB today, if anyone is wondering...



> Translated by
> 
> Kurobas Broadcasting News
> 2013.12.27 146 Raw
> ...


----------



## OS (Dec 28, 2013)

Wonder how they'll comeback. The games are like a battle of the Aizens. 

>Well here is our TRUMP CARD!
>OH YEAH? WELL OUT TRUMP CARD BEATS YOUR TRUMP CARD!
>I FORGOT! THIS IS OUR REAL TRUMP CARD NOT THE LAST ONE!
>BACKSTORY!


----------



## Sarun (Dec 28, 2013)

Prefer Rakuzan to win this.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 28, 2013)

sarun uchiha said:


> Prefer Rakuzan to win this.



Me too. 

If Seirin wins, then manga will end and i don't want that. 
I think there is enough possibilities to keep going with Kuroko's second year in the story.

I know that we have examples of sport mangas with the main character winning in the first year (some people told me it's the common thing). But it was so interesting for the story when Kuroko lost to Aomine.
Well, i hope this isn't the last arc...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't see how seiren could win


----------



## Sarun (Dec 28, 2013)

If Seiren has to lose, maybe they could add drama of Kyoshi "retiring" from high school basketball without any championship. Seiren then could win the 2nd year (beating Rakuzan finally in the final) with (cliche) Kiyoshi in the stands cheering on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Or they could go the hajime no ippo route and have kiyosh get hit by a truck on the way home from the game


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 19, 2014)

Hope Rakuzan wins, will not be surprised if Seirin does.


----------



## Enryu (Jan 19, 2014)

I really don't see a way for Seirin to win this, Rakuzan has shown to be superior in just about every way. 
Even if Seirin somehow came up with something, it wouldn't mean much because Akashi isn't even trying yet


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 25, 2014)

Kagami is about to happen. I'm calling it now. Things seem bad but they will get back up especially going into the 4th.


----------



## maupp (Feb 7, 2014)

Hopefully Kuroko does something, for a MC he does go MIA a lot


----------



## Adagio (Mar 8, 2014)

New chapter is out. The whole thing with the fingers cracked me up


----------



## Asclepius (Mar 19, 2014)

Popularity Poll result


1-Akashi
2-Kuroko
3-Takao
4-Kise
5-Kagami
6-Midorima
7-Aomine
8-Miyaji
9-Kasamatsu
10-Hanamiya


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 19, 2014)

Knew Akashi would be first


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 19, 2014)

Is this series good like SD?


----------



## Asclepius (Mar 19, 2014)

B Rabbit said:


> Is this series good like SD?



It is, but with some fantasy in it. 
The art sucks in the first 50 chapters. So, watch the anime, it is 99% the same as the manga story.


I was expecting Kise at number 1. And definately, i didn't expect Miyaji and Hanamiya in the top 10.
Bad boys ranking. ^_^


----------



## rajin (Mar 20, 2014)

*Kuroko no Basket 254 Raw : 2 colour pages. 1 colour and 2 double pages joined.*

*Veritas Pimping Project*


----------



## rajin (Apr 4, 2014)

*Kuroko no Basket 256  Raw*

*this*


----------



## rajin (Apr 11, 2014)

*Kuroko no Basket 257 Raw*

*Chapter 33*


----------



## Jirou (May 1, 2014)

The Razukan-Seirin match is going on like, forever.


----------



## Magician (May 1, 2014)

I wonder how the story's gonna go on from here after they beat all the generation of miracles.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2014)

Seirin winning would be too god damn predictable.


----------



## Jirou (May 2, 2014)

But _what if _it turns out to be the other way around


----------



## Katou (May 2, 2014)

Asclepius said:


> Popularity Poll result
> 
> 
> 1-Akashi
> ...



How the?? 
I'm not surprised about Akashi being 1st. .but . . the large margin is . .too much


----------



## Jirou (May 2, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> How the??
> I'm not surprised about Akashi being 1st. .but . . the large margin is . .too much



It's because Akashi is _absolute_.


----------



## Katou (May 2, 2014)

Indeed he is . . . but . . Almost taking half of the votes of Kuroko is. . Nyahh 

Why is he too Dreamy 

I was expecting  . Neck to Neck


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 7, 2014)

*Potential Spoilers:*

Akashi is almost defeated as we can see now, to the point that Kagami potentially does not even need to enter the second door. However, he will.

That will lead to Seirin's downfall, since he already is overexerting himself being in the Zone for the last million of chapters, entering the second door will breathe him out so quickly that he'll need to step out of the game before it's end, giving Akashi time to execute the win for Rakuzan.

This will lead to a devastating loss for Seirin but a learning experience for Kagami for a potential rematch in the next arc.


----------



## Rai (Jun 7, 2014)

Akashi is super boring.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 14, 2014)

Does the anime for this stay true to the canon?


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 14, 2014)

нιѕσкα said:


> Does the anime for this stay true to the canon?



95-98% cannon. Some extra lines were added to anime, but nothing big.
And the introduction of the dog was modified. The dog isn't important. Just a cute history break.


----------



## GIORNO (Jun 15, 2014)

Asclepius said:


> 95-98% cannon. Some extra lines were added to anime, but nothing big.
> And the introduction of the dog was modified. The dog isn't important. Just a cute history break.



Thanks. :33 I'll definitely be watching the anime then.


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 19, 2014)

New NG-Shuuuu



This one was not funny. Waiting for someone to upload the OVA.


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 19, 2014)

Ova 41.5Q (raw) - 
(just reload the page, if it fails to load at first time)

Waiting for a mediafire link or biliilili, or anything with better stream speed.


----------



## Sphyer (Jul 22, 2014)

I just caught up to this now after watching the animu.

I can't imagine having read this Akashi game weekly. The whole game is almost 50 chapters


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2014)

Has it really been that long? Wow


----------



## Asclepius (Jul 23, 2014)

Almost there XD
It started on 230, if you consider the warm up minutes.


----------



## Rai (Aug 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 274_ 



Finally the match is over

106-105

Seirin wins..


----------



## SternRitter (Aug 20, 2014)

ℜai said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 274_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Thank god, the match dragged on long enough.


----------



## Rai (Aug 20, 2014)

274 RAW: When Urahara's barrier was being destroyed the real Karakura town was starting to come back


----------



## Asclepius (Aug 20, 2014)

the WSJ cover


----------



## Badalight (Aug 21, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hopefully this marks the end of the series. It'd be a shame to drag it out anymore due to popularity... let's not pull an Eyeshield here.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 21, 2014)

you read what said at the end? next chapter a unexpected twist...


----------



## Butcher (Aug 22, 2014)

That was...actually a really good chapter.

Now if most of the game could've been that good .


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> you read what said at the end? next chapter a unexpected twist...



Welp, this series is fucked .


----------



## Lortastic (Aug 22, 2014)

I honestly hope it ends after this match. It will end on a good note. I cannot fathom those who tried to read this on a weekly basis. I read KnB arc by arc, match by match. It's just a lot more enjoyable that way. 

Aomine is still my favourite GoM to this day. My heart strings got pulled when he had tears rolling down his face when he realised Tetsu was blocking the second door.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't seen the raws so I can't 100% confirm, but I've heard from some people who have seen the raws that Kuroko no Basuke is ending this chapter.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 26, 2014)

Good, no need to drag it out. Though it could've used perhaps up to 3-5 more chapters to wrap everything up. No need to rush into the epilogue if this is the last game.


----------



## Rai (Aug 27, 2014)

Kuroko no Basket is ending in Chapter 275


----------



## Butcher (Aug 28, 2014)

Honestly, can't say I'm sad that it is ending.

I haven't liked most of this game, tbh. What could've come after scares me.


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 28, 2014)

Mixed feelings really.

For one, I'm glad it's actually ending (now is a perfect time). I didn't want it to drag on after the Winter Cup so this puts me at ease.

 Only thing though is that a one chapter epilogue right when the final game just ended? That's pretty lame honestly. What's with these endings that never actually give a bit of breathing room before the conclusion and just rush towards the end?

I haven't seen the chapter yet but I'm already feeling disappointed.


----------



## Rai (Aug 29, 2014)

275(END) RAW:


----------



## Stilzkin (Aug 29, 2014)

Sphyer said:


> Only thing though is that a one chapter epilogue right when the final game just ended? That's pretty lame honestly. What's with these endings that never actually give a bit of breathing room before the conclusion and just rush towards the end?



Jump might not actually care about how their series end.

"You were popular and made money? Good, now move along and make room for a new series."

Doesn't help that some series are actually pushed to their finale.


----------



## Lortastic (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick but acceptable ending. There's only really so much you can do with that many pages for a final chapter.

Liked the picture taken with the GoM. I kinda wanted more JunpeiXCoach moments for the final chapter and some GoM comments about the final match.


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2014)

thank god tbh. Last match was dbz powerlevels


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Sep 2, 2014)

International cup when?! It can be like The Mighty Ducks 2!

All jokes aside, I really enjoyed this manga, and watching the anime during my cardio sessions really help me push my self. I would certainly read enjoy a sequel. Just wish there was more coach x junpei and momoi x kuroko moments as well.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Sep 2, 2014)

What the fuck? They still never said what the promise was


----------



## Badalight (Sep 2, 2014)

It's not over, I think. They said news to be discussed in December. I'm going to guess a continuation of the series in the monthly magazine.


----------



## Lork (Oct 9, 2014)

There's a sequel starting in December


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 9, 2014)

Where the hell is my eyesheild 21 sequel


----------



## Badalight (Oct 9, 2014)

Badalight said:


> It's not over, I think. They said news to be discussed in December. I'm going to guess a continuation of the series in the monthly magazine.






Lork said:


> There's a sequel starting in December



But frankly, this is horrible news.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 9, 2014)

I really really hope this si a spin off instead of a sequel, I don?t see point in a sequel.


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2014)

maybe it's going to be international?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2014)

Do not want .

But will try anyways.


----------



## convict (Oct 10, 2014)

America is probably going to be involved seeing all the references. I am apprehensive but also intrigued. If they are adults they will be pulling the craziest shit if what they could do as youth is any indication.

Please limit the matches to at most 20 chapters though. 40+ chapters is beyond excessive. That last match just lost its charm completely by the end  of it.


----------



## Butcher (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll just wait to see the reception on this.

The final game really burned me out for anything pass that point, which is why I doubt this sequel will be any good.


----------



## OS (Oct 10, 2014)

Even if it is in america, the alex girl said she'd never seen anyone as good as the 5 kings


----------



## convict (Oct 10, 2014)

The author mentioned that NBA players are better so if it is a team Japan vs Team USA or a college ball deal then the stakes can definitely be amped.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 11, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Where the hell is my eyesheild 21 sequel



*This. Right. Here. *


WHERE THE FUCK IS IT?! I wanted to see Sena go against Hiruma's OP stacked team dammit... 

 


I WANTED TO SEE THAT!!!!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Oct 11, 2014)

OS said:


> Even if it is in america, the alex girl said she'd never seen anyone as good as the 5 kings



Seeing highschool/college Lebron dunk on kagami so hard he knocks him on his back with his ballsack would indeed be lullzy


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 15, 2014)

Kiyoshi is by far the best in the series besides Aomine.


----------



## convict (Oct 15, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> Kiyoshi is by far the best in the series besides Aomine.



Quite a solid taste in characters you have if I may say so myself.


----------



## ~VK~ (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn I need a lot of catching up to do I'm pretty sure I stopped reading when aomine got beaten, but I can barely remember what happened before that. I'll just watch the second season of the anime.



TeenRyu said:


> Kiyoshi is by far the best in the series besides Aomine.



You mean that guy that was sort of a genius, but not quite GoM genius level? How did he become the best? Or do you mean you like him the best?


----------



## Kadu (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone know any other good basketball manga/anime?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Oct 15, 2014)

Mvp said:


> Anyone know any other good basketball manga/anime?



Slam Dunk is the only correct answer.
Real is really good as well (and made by the mangaka of both Slam Dunk and Vagabond)


----------



## Kadu (Oct 16, 2014)

I heard Slam Dunk is pretty filthy.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 17, 2014)

convict said:


> Quite a solid taste in characters you have if I may say so myself.



Thank you kind sir :33 they were the main reason to read the manga period 



Vongola King said:


> Damn I need a lot of catching up to do I'm pretty sure I stopped reading when aomine got beaten, but I can barely remember what happened before that. I'll just watch the second season of the anime.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that guy that was sort of a genius, but not quite GoM genius level? How did he become the best? Or do you mean you like him the best?



He's the best character in the series, not the best player. That's Aomine 



Mvp said:


> Anyone know any other good basketball manga/anime?



Slam dunk is the best. There are a few others, but ahiru no sora is one of my personal favorites: I just wish the scans would catch up to the finished manga... T-T I've also read a lot of short and sweet basketball manga's. Some high quality potential, some not. Crossover was decent, not best. 

There's one with a kid who has amazing ball handling skills but sucks at everything else, forget the name. About 60 or so chapters, a nice read if you wanna binge read a decent manga.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 17, 2014)

Slam dunk is the best series ever period.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 17, 2014)

TeenRyu said:


> That's Aomine



Wait, how is Aomine the best player? First of all, he got wrecked by Kagami. Second of all, even Kise was able to keep up with him and copy his abilities to a T - a long with every other ability than Kise has acquired. Then you have Akhashi who as a control tower is much better for a team than a selfish player like Aomine.

Aomine was certainly my favorite, most entertaining, and impressive at the time, but that ended up being destroyed throughout the course of the manga.


----------



## TeenRyu (Oct 17, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Wait, how is Aomine the best player? First of all, he got wrecked by Kagami. Second of all, even Kise was able to keep up with him and copy his abilities to a T - a long with every other ability than Kise has acquired. Then you have Akhashi who as a control tower is much better for a team than a selfish player like Aomine.
> 
> Aomine was certainly my favorite, most entertaining, and impressive at the time, but that ended up being destroyed throughout the course of the manga.



First: he never truly got "wrecked" by kagami. He was beaten, simply. Kise is the one that's probably closest to Aomine outside akashi, however we saw how Aomine dealt with that--- mind you this is the Aomine who hasn't trained seriously since his found his own skills in middle school (while everyone else has). Akashi is broken with emperors eye+wireless stream, but he overall would loose to Aomine one on one. 


Aine wasn't the ace for nothing. Overall the best in the series, just not for a team-- that's what Akashi is. Akashi is broken too so yeah


----------



## Badalight (Oct 17, 2014)

Eh, it depends on your definition of best then. Individually Aomine has the skills, but yeah Akashi is the best for a team and Kise is by far the most versatile.

Also Kagami at the end of series has surely surpassed Aomine. Pretty sure he even comments on that fact during the final game. Not that Aomine doesn't have the potential to surpass EOS Kagami.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 26, 2014)

Extra-game 1 raw

Yep as we suspected seems like they will be against (college students from) US.

And apaprently it will the gen of miracles + Kagami


----------



## Sherlōck (Dec 27, 2014)

Chapter is out.

This is the result of Yahweh getting his sword blocked.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 28, 2014)

Looks interesting at least. Don't like team America yet. Wanna see them dun on mura. 


Also, where's my eyshiled 21 remake. WHERE IS IT


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2014)

Scary looking black guya and racost asshle amerocans


Fucking japanese monkies, learn to manga properly. Like america


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Dec 28, 2014)

This is the result of Yahweh getting his sword blocked.

My thoughts on this chapter.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 28, 2014)

Lol not really subtle these guys are full on a**holes. Although yeah its an excuse for the GoM plus Kagami to play together. Still I kinda expected we have some Junior FIBA World Championship where they eventually Face the Americans in the final round. Not random douche streetballers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, it?s not different from ES21.

Though at least the american team in ES21 was arrogant bu likeable, these guys are just a bunch of moronic assholes. As ridiculous as it may be I want the to be completely obliterated, indeeed it would be good if ol? asshole Akashi came back and after humilliating them alittle he goes "Know your place" on them.

Doubt that will happen though.


----------



## Skaddix (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah but there is difference its one thing "If they are like frak it we came here for a challenge is there no one who can stand against us?"  Vs "All U Japanese people suck and should never play stick to Sumo Wrestling"

One is arrogant and One is a total jac***s


----------



## Sure (Dec 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if this is a weekly or monthly serialization?


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2014)

If I?m not wrong this comes out in Jump Next so it should be monthly. Not completely sure though.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2014)

My lord that last page.


----------



## Zeus. (Jan 2, 2015)

At some point I want to see some NBA players in action against the Miracles. 

Jabberwock's about to get reckt.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2015)

Sherlōck said:


> Chapter is out.
> 
> Pernida was in the process of using his Schrift



lol naming themselves "Jabberwock" is enough to make me hate them just off of that. Its amusing they think they induce fear on that level and the nba players they went up against must have been the scrubs and borderline D-league dudes. Also I see their leader is heavily inspired by Steve Nash minus this guy being an absolute piece of shit. 

Well, the stage is set and these hyperbolic clowns need to get knocked off their pedestal. I'm looking forward to it.


----------

